
Inside a Powerful Silicon Valley Charity, a Toxic Culture Festered - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/11/business/silicon-valley-community-foundation.html
======
Bucephalus355
This is fascinating article. The main complaints are actually against a woman,
the foundation’s top fundraiser. One of her quotes to a black intern:

>“ok slave, come into my office”

